# Finding a baker's apprenticeship



## Thelonious Loaf (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm an American citizen resident in Japan for the past 20 years interested in learning to be a baker. I see that Australia and NZ govts provide apprenticeship visas and forecast a need for bakery workers. 

I'm wondering about a couple of things and maybe someone here with experience can help out with advice.

Do you think its possible to find a baker willing to sponsor a visa for someone with no experience? From the baker's point of view, I don't see much incentive. It's a lot more hassle and expense for him or her than hiring someone local. I'd have to offer something the locals don't and quite frankly for this kind of entry level position I don't seem to have much to offer except for a documented work history (that has little to do with baking or retail) and the fact that my relocation to Australia is a substantial investment that I would wish to protect by seeing the apprenticeship through to completion. 

If you think finding a sponsor might be possible, the question then is how to go about finding such a person. 

One approach would be to come to Australia, visit bakeries, meet people, visit the places I might live. This is probably the best plan of attack, but also the most costly.

A modified version of this approach would be to make electronic contact with bakers and have interviews lined up before I arrived. This would help weed out those bakers unable or unwilling to sponsor an immigrant. 

What I've been searching for is some kind of industry forum where I could address a large number of bakers without having to send hundreds of emails to individuals. If anyone knows of such a forum, I'd very much appreciate hearing from you.

Another possibility are the govt job centers. Can anyone comment on their effectiveness in conducting searches from outside Australia?

I'm sure there must be other avenues I have not considered and I'd be most appreciative for any assist anyone may be able to provide. I'll but you a beer once I get relocated.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow that definitely is a career change! Yes, I think it will be difficult to find a job from overseas as I am sure you expect.

One place you could try is Baker's Delight: Bakers Delight : Careers

I didn't know it was possible for foreigners to apply for apprenticeships in Australia, although it is not something I have looked for on the immigration website.

The only thing I know about being a baker is that have very early starts! BTW, I lived in Japan for 10 years.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The relevance there is as clear as mud Ma sud!

*But loaf*, nothing like a nice warm one that butter melts on, full of grain of course and yes like Mike's kowledge they do start early and yet their batches will determine what time to front up for something warm.

Bakers Delight is a bit of a franchise operation, Choc chip or Mocca Hot Cross Buns being in their range.

And like Mike, I haven't seen mention of any apprenticeship visas, the Occupational Training - Occupational Trainee Visa (Subclass 442) being as about as close as you'd get but those visas state it should be to enhance an already held skill.
What the Kiwis may be up to, well that's their business but there's a huge flow of them across to Australia, has been for some years and so if it continues, well then they may be more liberal with immigration.

If you google up Australian Bakers Forums - Australian Bakers Forums - Google Search , might be a good place to start but first you really ned to know that there is an appropriate visa.


----------

